# Backpack & lens protection for 600mm lens



## xps (Feb 24, 2016)

I realized, that my current backpacks (own quite big ones) are not sufficient to carry my 600m ii lens. I am looking for an backpack to carry the 600mm with the attached hood and my 5diii or 7dii. (It is sometimes difficult to mount the hood on the lens outside when it is very cold, so I'd like to attach it before my trip)
Other gear to be carried: gitzo tripod and 100-400 ii and some food and clothes. 
Which one (saw one from lowepro and tamrac) is best for these needs? 

Is there any protection possibility for the front lens? I saw an "cover", you plug into the inside mounted rings. But there was no good rating for it. Any ideas?


An reply would be fine. Thanks


----------



## Eldar (Feb 24, 2016)

xps said:


> I realized, that my current backpacks (own quite big ones) are not sufficient to carry my 600m ii lens. I am looking for an backpack to carry the 600mm with the attached hood and my 5diii or 7dii. (It is sometimes difficult to mount the hood on the lens outside when it is very cold, so I'd like to attach it before my trip)
> Other gear to be carried: gitzo tripod and 100-400 ii and some food and clothes.
> Which one (saw one from lowepro and tamrac) is best for these needs?
> 
> ...


I don´t believe you´ll find any backpack that will fit with both camera and the hood mounted the right way. There are some packs that allow 600mm with camera mounted, but only with the hood reversed. I have been through more backpacks than I like to count, including LowePro and Tarmac, but have now settled for a f-Stop Shinn, with a Master Cine ICU. It is a high quality pack, which is a very comfortable pack to carry and the interior is very flexible. However, you will not be able to carry a 600 with camera mounted. It has several convenient add-ons, including a very flexible strap system, called gatekeepers, which allows lots of extra stuff to be carried outside the bag.

http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/product/shinn.html
http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/product/cine-master-icu.html


----------



## fentiger (Feb 24, 2016)

you might consider back packs used for carrying archery gear, they tend to have a lot of internal space and pockets for smaller stuff


----------



## fentiger (Feb 24, 2016)

just seen Eldars link. they seem very much like archery backpacks, so his advice might be better


----------



## eli72 (Feb 24, 2016)

I have the Don Zeck lens caps for my 200mm and 300mm lenses. They are much easier to use than the Canon lens cap, and can be used even when the hood in properly in place (rather than reversed). I would highly recommend them.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 24, 2016)

Agree with Eldar on not finding a camera backpack that holds the 600 II with the hood in shooting position. Also, I'm only aware of packs that hold the 600 II (hood reversed) without camera mounted and have room for other lenses/etc., or packs that hold the lens with camera mounted. I have the Lowepro Lens Trekker 600 II, it holds the lens (hood reversed) with 2xIII and camera mounted. Thinking about it, I suspect it would hold the lens with the hood in shooting position without the camera attached, but given the choice between mounting the camera vs. flipping the hood around in the field before use, I'd certainly pick flipping the hood. I can do that easily and fast, even wearing gloves in the cold. 

For carrying additional lenses with the Lowepro 600, I attach a lens case via the slip-lock system. For a 100-400, the Lens Exchange 200 AW is a good fit. A tripod can also be attached. Not a lot of room for food/clothes though - for that, you'd likely need a pack that won't hold the lens with camera mounted. Lowepro Flipside 500 AW, for example. 

Not sure what you mean by protection for the front of the lens? The Canon lens cap does a great job, and in shooting the deep hood offers good protection. Not aware of anything like a front filter you might use on standard lenses. If by the cover/plug you mean something like the Don Zeck 'plug', IMO there's no need with the MkII lenses. That type of alternate cap was useful for the older lenses, where the Canon lens cap leather condom was difficult to quickly apply/remove. The new nylon/Velcro caps are great.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm quite happy to recommend ThinkTankPhoto's products (I have a shoulder bag and a backpack).

I checked out their Glass Limo, but unfortunately it cannot take the 600mm with a body attached.

I agree with neuro on the new nylon cap is great.


----------



## xps (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks a lot for all replies. I was really looking for an cap like this Don Zeck one, to keep off scratches and so. But I will try without it. The only problem is, that the original cap does hardly fit the hood. The lens coat is the problem. Maybe mine is just a little bit smaller, as it is not perfectly round.

The f-stop icu's are great (own an Satori exp), but I feel more in love with backpacks like the tamrac lenstrekker for this combination. Does anybody own the one from Manfrotto? Tlb-600 pl. The only issue maybe the maximal usable height. There the Lenstrekker offers some cm more.


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 24, 2016)

This is the only bag I know of that can take the lens hood in shooting position and camera attached. But to carry other bodies and lenses you would need some separate attachments via the M.O.L.L.E system.

http://www.lenscoat.com/4xpandable-p-2193.html

This picture from the site shows the Nikon 600 with 1.4TC and body and both of its hoods on.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 25, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> This is the only bag I know of that can take the lens hood in shooting position and camera attached. But to carry other bodies and lenses you would need some separate attachments via the M.O.L.L.E system.
> http://www.lenscoat.com/4xpandable-p-2193.html
> This picture from the site shows the Nikon 600 with 1.4TC and body and both of its hoods on.



Well, that's a big bag! But...it's just that, a bag. For transport in a car, it's fine, but I wouldn't want to carry that on a hike. I know they offer a 'harness' but that's a set of flimsy straps with no integrated padded hip belt to take the weight off your shoulders...it doesn't turn the bag into a functional backpack.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 25, 2016)

I'd think twice about carrying your camera mounted to the lens in a backpack.


----------



## JBSF (Feb 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > This is the only bag I know of that can take the lens hood in shooting position and camera attached. But to carry other bodies and lenses you would need some separate attachments via the M.O.L.L.E system.
> ...



I agree, and also agree with some other comments. I have been looking for a pack to hold 7D2 with 100-400 mounted, and I find nothing. I want something far more than just a compartment that will hold it. I want protection if I slip and fall backwards onto the camera. I take some very long hikes on steep and unstable rocky trails, and I tend to carry M43, because I can protect it with good padding in almost any decent pack.


----------



## Dholai (Feb 25, 2016)

I bought a Gura gear bag that can hold the 600 MKII with the camera attached and the 200-400 F 4 L or the 300 2.8 MK II. 
Light weight. Has some other zippered pockets inside and pockets outside. Has a rain cover. Not as versatile as the Lowpro 450 I use but very roomy for the purpose.


----------



## Skatol (Feb 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > This is the only bag I know of that can take the lens hood in shooting position and camera attached. But to carry other bodies and lenses you would need some separate attachments via the M.O.L.L.E system.
> ...


I have this bag and it works well enough for short, very short, walks. The bag is too long to accommodate a hip belt. I had to make a styrofoam insert to stabilize the camera while carrying. There is no internal support to keep the lens from sloshing around. I only use it for storage and when I climb the rocks on the river bank to get to my spot. *I would not recommend this bag.*


----------



## xps (Mar 3, 2016)

I saw and tried some of the backpacks and three are big enough to carry the 600m Canon and an attached Body. (Internal height about or above 600mm 

https://www.lowepro.de/brands/lowepro/trekker/lens-trekker-600-aw-iii/pd316/
http://www.vanguardworld.com/photo_video/products/camera-bags/quovio-66.html#go-description
http://www.nest-style.com/nest-falconer-eb800-pro-backpack.html (there is an 600mm Version too)
_
Does anyone own the Vanguard or the Nest backpacks?_ I was not able to Held These in my hands

(By the way, I tried the Think tank glass limo and the equivalent from Kata (now Manfrotto) and they are yery good backpacks too, if you do not need an height over 530mm. The Manfrotto is very stylish, if someone look on the design.)


----------



## xps (Apr 8, 2016)

My personal experience with the Nest EB800:
I tried the Lowepro, but i had a lot of difficulties, because the holding pad was missing and I hat to write a lot of emails to get one. After two weeks I got bored in writing meaningful freed Emails and sent it back. 

So I tried the Nest 800 and - as it is works quite well, I kept it. It was quite a lot cheaper than the other backpacks (paid around 150€ for it inclusively shipping). It keeps the 7DII+1.4x extender + 600mm II (with lens hood in reverse position) safely.


----------



## surapon (Apr 8, 2016)

xps said:


> I realized, that my current backpacks (own quite big ones) are not sufficient to carry my 600m ii lens. I am looking for an backpack to carry the 600mm with the attached hood and my 5diii or 7dii. (It is sometimes difficult to mount the hood on the lens outside when it is very cold, so I'd like to attach it before my trip)
> Other gear to be carried: gitzo tripod and 100-400 ii and some food and clothes.
> Which one (saw one from lowepro and tamrac) is best for these needs?
> 
> ...




Dear friend Mr. XPS.
For my bacxk Pack that fit my Canon 600 MM plus 3-4 Lens and 1 Body.= Temba -Shoot out-Large Photo Back Pack, Wheeled too.

http://www.amazon.com/Tenba-632-333-Shootout-Backpack-Wheels/dp/B001ARDEJQ

If Only Just for Lens = I use Tenba 600 Lens Case.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Apr 8, 2016)

You could look into some tactical backpacks with rifle scabbards. 
https://www.eberlestock.com

Or find a bag maker that will make something custom for you. Seek out musical instrument bag makers. I know a great one in Louisville, KY and he'll gladly work on a custom project for you. A custom bag probably won't cost too much more than a pretty much low number, niche backpack.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 8, 2016)

The Lenscoat case might work if attached to an external pack frame with a bottom shelf, such as the hunting pack frames designed for carting your butchered-on-spot deer carcass out of the Montana wilds.


----------



## Skatol (Apr 8, 2016)

NancyP said:


> The Lenscoat case might work if attached to an external pack frame with a bottom shelf, such as the hunting pack frames designed for carting your butchered-on-spot deer carcass out of the Montana wilds.


That's something to consider. Thanks for the tip Nancy.


----------



## xps (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks a lot for your hints. As I am living in the south of Germany, it is not easy to find a company that is customizing backpacks. To let this do in the US is to expensive for me. I will keep the Nest, but I will continue to search for an better option (if this exists)

But when I own the new Sony A9 with an working adapter and my Canon 600mm&1.4x extender combination, shooting endless fast RAWs with 40-70MP with 300 fast AF points, an customized backpack will be mine ;D


----------



## xps (Apr 8, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> This is the only bag I know of that can take the lens hood in shooting position and camera attached. But to carry other bodies and lenses you would need some separate attachments via the M.O.L.L.E system.
> 
> http://www.lenscoat.com/4xpandable-p-2193.html
> 
> This picture from the site shows the Nikon 600 with 1.4TC and body and both of its hoods on.



Thanks. But the carrying system is not comfortable to carry the combo for some hours. I tried an military carrying system, but then the combo is more than 15kg (Cam, lens, tripod & carrying system), without additional equipment.


----------



## xps (Apr 8, 2016)

surapon said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > I realized, that my current backpacks (own quite big ones) are not sufficient to carry my 600m ii lens. I am looking for an backpack to carry the 600mm with the attached hood and my 5diii or 7dii. (It is sometimes difficult to mount the hood on the lens outside when it is very cold, so I'd like to attach it before my trip)
> ...


Mr. Surapon, thank you, Sir. I own an equivalent backpack with wheels on, but the problem is, that I can´t let the cam and the extender mounted on the lens. I was looking for an system like your Temba lens case with some pockets on the side. I think, I have found an acceptable solution. But i will post it, if I find an better one.


----------

